# the wait is killing me!



## BackyardCritters (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a doe that made her nest on Saturday, started pulling fur yesterday afternoon and is still pulling fur today.  She was bred on 2/23 so she should be having babies anytime!  I bred 2 other does on the same day and no signs of anything?!?! I go and check on them 3-4 times a day and even got up at 2 last night because I couldn't sleep I was so worried about them!  I don't know if this is her first litter or not, since we bought them at the sale barn and didn't recieve any info with them.  How long do they typically pull fur?


----------



## woodleighcreek (Mar 28, 2011)

Mine made a nest the day before she was due, then pulled fur right before she gave birth. It could be possible she was having a false pregnancy. It is best to leave them alone. Some does dont due anything until you're gone for a long time.


----------

